

Sikh woman laughs off facial hair taunt - Indyan
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Sikh-woman-laughs-off-facial-hair-taunt/articleshow/16565400.cms

======
jentulman
Here's the reddit post mentioned in the article
[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/109cnf/im_not_sure_wh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/109cnf/im_not_sure_what_to_conclude_from_this/?sort=confidence)

nice of them to exclude the link

